# New Paperwhite release date November 7th



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The new Paperwhite is available now for pre-order (in the US at least) to be released on 7th November.

All new Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Thanks for posting this--looks like some features peopl have been looking for!

Betsy


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

It's up on Amazon.co.uk now also. Price for the 32gb 3G version is £220, other options £110/£120. 32 gb, flush screen and a normal tablet format hits most of my priorities so I will be ordering this (was never too bothered about the orange light thingy, not convinced it's necessary with adjustable front lighting on board anyway).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Rats, no buttons. I was REALLY wishing for external buttons.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

A pointless upgrade.
I'm getting the new Kobo with the night light.

Amazon are really not into making their products better.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Ordered the 8gb WIFI model with Marine Blue cover. Never had a need for buttons or a color temp feature (I like it blue-ish all the time) and I've never wished that my screen was larger; pocketable, sleek, symmetrical and a flush screen are important to me (I never warmed to my Oasis 2). A decent upgrade from my beloved Voyage, though not nearly as exciting as a new design would be.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

I have a Voyage now and was thinking about the new Oasis because of the bigger screen and being waterproof. If this new paperwhite had buttons on it I might have just gotten one of these and forgotten about the bigger screen. Also I have the limited edition leather cover for the voyage and love how the stand works for it and use that quite often when using my Kindle while eating lunch at work. I know an aftermarket will probably have a similar case for the new paperwhite but I really like the leather on the amazon one for the voyage.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ordered the 8GB WiFi w/special offers and a red case... can’t wait till Nov 7th!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure whether I want to order one of these or not. 

It's now pretty much the same size as the Voyage and has the flush (and blessedly button free) bezel, but hardware wise isn't really an upgrade compared to the Voyage (except perhaps the waterproofing which I don't really need). I had an alert on my phone from Gizmodo about this and it talked about some software upgrades, particularly regarding fonts and having set ups for different users to swap between quickly - it showed a screen grab of this - but I can't find a link now or anything about that on the product page. 

If the only changes in comparison to a Voyage are software ones, it may be that the Voyage will get those too, though if it is being discontinued then support for it won't continue forever.

I think maybe I'll get it just to have a proper look at it, as I did with the first Oasis (which I returned) and then decide if it's worth keeping. I see they only have it in black - I wish they'd go back to graphite like the old K3 and DX.  They also have the option to spread payment over five months which they've not had in the UK before, at least not that I've noticed.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> Amazon are really not into making their products better.


It is hard to make them better since Paperwhite is the best on the market. I may buy one so i can read while I take my shower.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Any thoughts on the increased storage size?  I have never used my Kindles for audio, but that could change.  My current Paperwhite frequently feels a bit sluggish (of course, it is ancient, one gen back from current), so the base storage size upgrade is probably desirable, but should I spring form more than that?  

Elaine 
NormanOK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like what I was suspecting . . . a cross between PW and Voyage. I will probably order one -- What can I say; I'm like a junkie. 

I like the idea of more storage, perhaps it'll make things work faster when moving in and out of collections, etc.

Weight and size is about the same as the Voyage, definitely lighter and a touch smaller than the old PW.

It does not have the adaptive light on the old Voyage and the current Oasis -- I kinda like that, but not a deal breaker.

I'll skip a cover for now -- they have ones from $30 to $60 but I'm sure Fintie will have ones for less than that within a few weeks.

KindleWatch on: release date is November 7.

BTW: here's the user's guide as a PDF: PW 2018 User Guide


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Curious if it's any smaller in form factor like the Voyage. Nice looking and the flushed bezel. YES, please.

Update: 

Size specs old to new Paperwhite appear the same or nearly the same (6.6" x 4.6" x 0.32" vs 6.6" x 4.6" x .32"/.30" *reported differently on the page*)  vs Voyage 6.4" x 4.5" x 0.30" inches). Would guess with that old covers should fit.

Weight, however, much more impressive. Much lighter:
Old Paperwhite 206g/216g
New Paperwhtie 182g/191g


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I decided to order one...  I got the WiFi-only 32GB w/o special offers. I had a Kindle trade-in so had $45 deducted plus a $25 credit from the trade-in to essentially get $70 off. I did order the premium leather cover but then decided to cancel that item. I don't always read with a case on my Voyage so I might as well wait on getting a cover for now. (Plus, if I decide to return the PW4, I won't be stuck with a cover or having to pay to return it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

One thing that I like about the PW is that there's a border at the bottom that isn't the actual screen. It makes it easier for me to read laying down because the bottom of the "page" is up higher.



northofdivision said:


> Curious if it's any smaller in form factor like the Voyage. Nice looking and the flushed bezel. YES, please.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> One thing that I like about the PW is that there's a border at the bottom that isn't the actual screen. It makes it easier for me to read laying down because the bottom of the "page" is up higher.


I notice that laying down too. Haha. Beauty in the details.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> It's up on Amazon.co.uk now also. Price for the 32gb 3G version is £220, other options £110/£120. 32 gb, flush screen and a normal tablet format hits most of my priorities so I will be ordering this (was never too bothered about the orange light thingy, not convinced it's necessary with adjustable front lighting on board anyway).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Pulled the trigger on the 32gb 4G version, and the premium leather cover, overpriced as usual, but what the hell. I get very good use out of my Kindles so I don't begrudge the expense.

Slightly disappointed there is no adaptive light sensor. Fingers crossed the battery life is like the existing PW and KV not the Oasis 2.

I was slightly alarmed when I read in a couple of articles that the 32 GB versions would be released "in the coming months" not on 7 November, but the website and my confirmation email say I should get it on the day of release.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered the 32gb, WiFi only, without special offers along with the premium leather cover.  I have the premium leather cover for my Voyage and I love it.  I also have 3g on my Voyage and Oasis 2.  I found I never used it, except to make sure it was working when I first received the devices.

I’m disappointed it doesn’t have buttons and the adjustable lighting.  I have gotten use to both with my Voyage and Oasis2.  The Paperwhite is so popular and is now lighter weight so I thought I would try it.  I had the very first Paperwhite and didn’t like it at all.  I quickly gave it away and kept using the Nook I had at the time.  I then bought the Voyage, when it came out, and became a Kindle convert.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on the 8 GB Wi-Fi version. I don't see myself using audiobooks much, if at all (I don't have bluetooth speakers or headphones anyway).

Not an "exciting" update IMO, but my old Paperwhite (PW2) is getting a bit long in the tooth - battery life is not quite what it was, sometimes books take forever to download from the cloud, and there are now rare instances of books not coming through at all. It's time!

And since the PW2 is the best Kindle I've ever owned (my previous Kindles were the K1 and the first basic $50 model), it makes sense to migrate to another Paperwhite.

I'll wait for a cheaper cover though. None of the Amazon options look good to me.

BTW:



> Amazon says the updated home experience, as well as the ability to quickly save and access reading settings, will be delivered as a free, over-the-air update to the all-new Kindle Paperwhite, the sixth-gen Paperwhite (released in 2013) and newer Kindle devices "in the coming weeks."


https://www.cnet.com/reviews/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-2018-preview/

I'm impressed that my PW2 is *still* being updated after five years. Makes me tempted to wait another year for possible screen and RAM improvements, but I always wait until the breaking point and then scramble at the last minute when something stops working. I'd rather be ahead of the curve this time, for once. The six-month free Kindle Unlimited subscription is a really nice preorder perk that negates the almost inevitable Black Friday price-drop. I have until November to decide, so I'll see how I feel.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I ordered one. The Paperwhite is my Kindle of choice and the extra LED is nice and I like having Bluetooth. I might actually use it when I traveling in the car.

Best of all, they've kept it affordable and those who want the fanciest, with buttons, can get the Oasis 2.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam Rivers said:


> It is hard to make them better since Paperwhite is the best on the market. I may buy one so i can read while I take my shower.


  

I think I spend most of my time in the shower with my eyes closed! I'd sooner get the shower over with and then read in comfort afterwards.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I love my Voyage and in fact just bought a refurbed one on the $95 sale last week. But now I have ordered 32GB Paperwhite, not entirely sure why, except it has been a few years since I ordered a new Kindle at launch, having passed on Oasis, and waiting a couple of years before buying a Voyage when it went on sale for $149.

I believe it will be a little faster than Voyage because it supports the ‘Invert black and white’ feature of the Oasis 2, so I am guessing it is the same i.MX7D which is dual-core and not the previous i.MX6 single-core. Waterproofing is a bonus; I am not one for bath beach or pool reading but nice to not have to worry about getting it wet. I also like having Bluetooth though I’m not planning to use it for audiobooks. I do like to use VoiceView occasionally and don’t like having wires hanging off like one must have with Voyage or the previous Paperwhite. And size and weight reduction is welcome.

I do hope they eventually add immersion reading of some sort (maybe they could just highlight sentences rather than words and synchronize page turns), and Plain old TTS (with option to download voice files for other languages). Hence I went with 32GB. I plan to lobby them about adding keyboard/page turn device support (via Bluetooth) so you could turn pages, maybe some navigation shortcuts, type efficiently, etc. It would also improve their Accessibility story if various devices could be paired for folks with limited dexterity to use.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> ......... They also have the option to spread payment over five months which they've not had in the UK before, at least not that I've noticed.


I decided to go ahead and order - choosing the monthly payment option. It showed that I had chosen that on the checkout page, but my order confirmation doesn't mention it and when I view the order details online, it doesn't mention it. I've also noticed that the option is no longer available on the product page. 

Not really a problem if they decide to charge me the full price on dispatch, but I'm curious as to what's going on. Maybe the option was offered in error? Has anyone else in the UK ordered with that option? Can you see it being offered now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I think I spend most of my time in the shower with my eyes closed! I'd sooner get the shower over with and then read in comfort afterwards.


I had the same thought -- if I'm in the actual shower more than 5 minutes it's unusual . . . . . 



Linjeakel said:


> I decided to go ahead and order - choosing the monthly payment option. It showed that I had chosen that on the checkout page, but my order confirmation doesn't mention it and when I view the order details online, it doesn't mention it. I've also noticed that the option is no longer available on the product page.
> 
> Not really a problem if they decide to charge me the full price on dispatch, but I'm curious as to what's going on. Maybe the option was offered in error? Has anyone else in the UK ordered with that option? Can you see it being offered now?


I don't recall that even being an option in the US -- nope, not seeing it and if it was an option when I did the order yesterday I don't remember it. There's a button to do an 'upgrade and save with trade in' -- so I guess it kind of puts that process in one step. And it lists 6 months of KU as available for free, but you don't HAVE to get it if you don't want. No idea what happens if you're already a subscriber.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

The 5 monthly payments were there yesterday because I used that option.  Don’t know if it was a mistake and they removed it or only available yesterday.  It’s gone now.  I read the description for the 6 month kindle unlimited and it sounds like it applies to everyone, unless I misunderstood something.  If you click on the blue box for learn more, it brings up all the details.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had the same thought -- if I'm in the actual shower more than 5 minutes it's unusual . . . . .
> 
> I don't recall that even being an option in the US -- nope, not seeing it and if it was an option when I did the order yesterday I don't remember it. There's a button to do an 'upgrade and save with trade in' -- so I guess it kind of puts that process in one step. And it lists 6 months of KU as available for free, but you don't HAVE to get it if you don't want. No idea what happens if you're already a subscriber.


Pretty sure I saw the option for payments over time when the link was first posted here--was surprised to see it. But it still didn't tempt me. I've got an Oasis and a Voyage as a backup.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in the U.S. and had that 5 payment option. I think it depends on what you are using to browse the page. For example, I'm not sure if I saw it on my iPhone but the payment option did show on my laptop. They say you can only use the payment option for 1 device, so maybe if you currently have used it for a purchase, it won't display.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm in the U.S. and had that 5 payment option. I think it depends on what you are using to browse the page. For example, I'm not sure if I saw it on my iPhone but the payment option did show on my laptop. They say you can only use the payment option for 1 device, so maybe if you currently have used it for a purchase, it won't display.


I saw it on my iPad, as that's pretty much all I use.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I was using my IPad.  Don’t know if that is different than the phone.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

On my iPhone:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw this too! That makes the purchase as even better deal!!!!



nikkidog said:


> I read the description for the 6 month kindle unlimited and it sounds like it applies to everyone, unless I misunderstood something. If you click on the blue box for learn more, it brings up all the details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The info box says that your payments are put on hold for the 6 month duration. Odd that they aren't just tacking onto the end of the subscription, but whatever.  Free is free. Save $60 is nice. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I had the same thought -- if I'm in the actual shower more than 5 minutes it's unusual . . . . .
> 
> I don't recall that even being an option in the US -- nope, not seeing it and if it was an option when I did the order yesterday I don't remember it. There's a button to do an 'upgrade and save with trade in' -- so I guess it kind of puts that process in one step. And it lists 6 months of KU as available for free, but you don't HAVE to get it if you don't want. No idea what happens if you're already a subscriber.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Any idea how many books the 8 gb paper white can hold in memory?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I believe that was for the monthly subscribers.  For the prepaid plans it starts as soon as the prepaid plan ends.  It did say they would suspend the automatic renewal during the six months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

seadogg31 said:


> Any idea how many books the 8 gb paper white can hold in memory?


According to this Quora response, a 3GB Kindle could hold 6000 books....

https://www.quora.com/How-many-books-can-I-download-onto-my-Kindle

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> According to this Quora response, a 3GB Kindle could hold 6000 books....
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-books-can-I-download-onto-my-Kindle
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I'm not sure I believe that. My 32GB oasis only has about 100 books actually downloaded on it and it still takes forever sorting anything into a collection. I do have a large number of collections in the cloud, but only about 8 collections that are currently on the oasis. I haven't noticed any improvement in speed at all from my older kindles that have much less memory so am not sure it was worth it to get the 32GB.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> I decided to go ahead and order - choosing the monthly payment option. It showed that I had chosen that on the checkout page, but my order confirmation doesn't mention it and when I view the order details online, it doesn't mention it. I've also noticed that the option is no longer available on the product page.
> 
> Not really a problem if they decide to charge me the full price on dispatch, but I'm curious as to what's going on. Maybe the option was offered in error? Has anyone else in the UK ordered with that option? Can you see it being offered now?


I just checked on amazon.co.uk and the monthly payment option is still there. I didn't use it though when I placed my order.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Yes, I'm not sure I believe that. My 32GB oasis only has about 100 books actually downloaded on it and it still takes forever sorting anything into a collection. I do have a large number of collections in the cloud, but only about 8 collections that are currently on the oasis. I haven't noticed any improvement in speed at all from my older kindles that have much less memory so am not sure it was worth it to get the 32GB.


Yeah, there's a difference between how many it CAN hold and how many should be on it. . I believe 1000s will fit on the device. Not sure how well it will work. My K1 was the only one that I put a huge number of books on, and it definitely got slower the more books were on it.

The whole collections thingy was imposed on top of the Kindle--not sure it's part of a ground-up software update. I wouldn't say it takes forever to put something in a collection, but there is a bit of a pause with the 117 books currently on my device with nine collections.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> On my iPhone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked this button and it looks like they're still doing the trade in for value +25% off this NEW paperwhite! I might have to trade in one of my old K3's...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The whole collections thingy was imposed on top of the Kindle--not sure it's part of a ground-up software update. I wouldn't say it takes forever to put something in a collection, but there is a bit of a pause with the 117 books currently on my device with nine collections.
> 
> Betsy


This is my experience as well . . . . intuitively, a faster processor and/or more memory should make it work better, but I am not at all sure it will. And it doesn't even seem to matter if there are no collections on the device.


----------



## rallykid (Oct 3, 2017)

I thought about upgrading for the waterproofing but I got a paper white less than a year ago. The extra space would be nice as it is almost full but until I have a real reason to upgrade then I am happy with what I have. My kindle keyboard lasted from launch day until I bought my paper white a few months back. It still works fine but I wanted something with a backlight. By the time the 9th gen paper white launches I should be ready for an upgrade if my previous experience is anything to go on haha


----------



## rallykid (Oct 3, 2017)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, there's a difference between how many it CAN hold and how many should be on it. . I believe 1000s will fit on the device. Not sure how well it will work. My K1 was the only one that I put a huge number of books on, and it definitely got slower the more books were on it.
> 
> The whole collections thingy was imposed on top of the Kindle--not sure it's part of a ground-up software update. I wouldn't say it takes forever to put something in a collection, but there is a bit of a pause with the 117 books currently on my device with nine collections.
> 
> Betsy


I have 397 MB free with 7 collections and 1935 books on my Paperwhite 3. It still runs fine and is surprisingly quick for being so full.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It is the size of the collection that affects performance, not the number of books on-device. Adding to a collection with 4 items is instantaneous on my Voyage, adding or removing to a collection with 400 items takes about 8 seconds, but adding or removing to a collection with 1000 items takes about 16 seconds. Sort of looks like approximately _linear_ (time proportional to number of items), which I think is not theoretically optimal even if we assume Kindle has unusually stringent constraints on system resources, but it could be worse.

On my phone adding and removing is instantaneous whatever the collection size.

My guess is that it is feasible to significantly improve collection performance, but Amazon chooses to spend development resources elsewhere. I would also guess that most Kindle users never even use collections, and the share of those with large collections is minuscule (either because it takes too much effort to create them, or because they do not scale up well, or do not meet user requirements).

I would welcome some form of _auto collections_: assume any book still at start position is _Unread_, any book where I get to Before You Go is _Finished_, and anything in between is _Started_ (but allow manual override of reading status, including to _None_). Treat book series like magazine subscriptions, i.e. if you have more than one of the books downloaded, they appear in a Series folder when sorting by Recent or Title, and if you have more than one book by a given author they appear in an Author folder when sorting by Author (possibly with sub folders for Series). Or something like that.


----------



## Snikt5 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pre-ordered, I find myself listening to audiobooks just as much as reading these days (due to the nature of my commute and dog walking). One thing that bothers me (and forgive me if this has been asked and answered) but I can download a book to read and then add audio for a small price which will allow me to switch between the two, a lot of KU books already come with both, but is there an option on the audible monthly subscription which will allow you to read the book as well? 

Even if you buy the book, audible does not recognise this? Is that correct?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree about it taking longer with larger collections. I split my "read" as I reached 900 an it did take a while. Once this one gets to 500 I think I'll start another one. We'll see. Once they are done I name them by year and usually don't have to go in it anymore. I have a few other collections by genre that are really big. It doesn't take more than a couple of seconds though on the Oasis. Basic takes a wee bit longer. 

This is not a kindle for me. But its great that they updated the paperwhite, especially making it flush. I won't buy a kindle without buttons anymore. And hopefull they'll always have one with, or I will be lost. Now that they got rid if the Voyage, only one is left and it makes me really nervous. What if they fade that one out too.  . I cannot deal with no buttons. 

But at least I still get to experience the new update that all of the kindles got. So I still have some exitement around this release.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I've already pre-ordered. It didn't have everything I wanted (I was curious on the colorlight temps), and I do wish they had two screen options for those who wanted a bigger size, but overall I'm thrilled since Waterproofing was my #1 want for an upgraded Paperwhite. The Bluetooth is a nice bonus but not something I'll use much, if at all. I like the shape of the existing Paperwhite but wanted more flush bazels like the Voyage since little bits of stuff keeps getting into the sides of the Paperwhite and irking me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Most of the stuff I wanted was in the software upgrade and apparently that's available today for the other Kindles, so I'm going to update my Voyage. (I might upgrade my backup one with the pinhole on the screen, just in case I don't like it!)

If the upgrade is as good as it sounds, I may be cancelling my PW4 order.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Will this one have voice view/text to speech? I can’t find it anywhere. I really want the oasis for the buttons but I think I’m going to get this one instead. It’s definitely in my budget better. (Coming from a voyage)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Snikt5 said:


> Pre-ordered, I find myself listening to audiobooks just as much as reading these days (due to the nature of my commute and dog walking). One thing that bothers me (and forgive me if this has been asked and answered) but I can download a book to read and then add audio for a small price which will allow me to switch between the two, a lot of KU books already come with both, but is there an option on the audible monthly subscription which will allow you to read the book as well?
> 
> Even if you buy the book, audible does not recognise this? Is that correct?


Maybe someone can answer your question you more fully; I can't as I don't do audiobooks. But I do know that often, when I buy a book, I'm immediately given the option to buy the Audible version as well. And yes, they are supposed to sync up the same way kindle books on two different devices will. But I'm not sure what you're asking about KU?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gaidinsgirl said:


> Will this one have voice view/text to speech? I can't find it anywhere. I really want the oasis for the buttons but I think I'm going to get this one instead. It's definitely in my budget better. (Coming from a voyage)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about Voice View, but prettty certain there's no text to speech. Instead, you're meant to purchase the Audible version, I think.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You can switch between the audiobook and the ebook. It will have a little icon in the right corner to switch. If you own both. You can not do both at the same time, so its either or. But it will pick up where you left off each time. Its the same on my Oasis2. It will get that software. You have to connect a speaker or headphones via blu tooth.

It also has the VoiceView and the inverted text only the Oasis2 had so far.



> VoiceView screen reader, available over Bluetooth audio, provides spoken feedback allowing you to navigate your device and read books with text-to-speech (available in English only). Kindle Paperwhite also includes the ability to invert Black and White, adjust font size, font face, line spacing and margins.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not sure about Voice View, but prettty certain there's no text to speech. Instead, you're meant to purchase the Audible version, I think.


The basic Kindle can do text to speech via voice view. If it's the same it will work. I asked customer service but their response was "yes, this device has a voice." lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Atunah said:


> You can switch between the audiobook and the ebook. It will have a little icon in the right corner to switch. If you own both. You can not do both at the same time, so its either or. But it will pick up where you left off each time. Its the same on my Oasis2. It will get that software. You have to connect a speaker or headphones via blu tooth.
> 
> It also has the VoiceView and the inverted text only the Oasis2 had so far.


Thank you. I missed the quote about voice view in the description. That's exactly what I needed to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, Voice view does have the text to speak without having to have the audio book. But to use it, you have to also use it on the menu stuff. Its meant for vision impaired so for those of us able, its a bit clunky to get around. I guess once you have it set up you just go.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Yes, Voice view does have the text to speak without having to have the audio book.


While i do have BT earphones, I only use them for music, so I haven't tried the new voice view. Is it better than the old TTS (as it relates to the computerized male/female narrator)?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't compared them side by side with my kindle keyboard, but it seems to sound better. I guess they perfected it more in the years. I only tried it once on the Oasis2 to see. For some reason anytime I need one of my blu tooth devices, they are always dead and need to be charged. I have a speaker and over ear head phones.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> While i do have BT earphones, I only use them for music, so I haven't tried the new voice view. Is it better than the old TTS (as it relates to the computerized male/female narrator)?


It's better than it used to be. I enjoy it well enough when I use it. I don't mind the clunkiness because the text to speech is valuable to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just tried it again on my basic. Once I figured it all out it worked fine. I connected to my Echo. Everything you tap on, say home, it says what you just tapped, but it doesn't go there until you double tap. So it will say menu, selected menu, and if you say click on settings then, it will say, settings, double tap to select. Then it goes there. 

The female voice does sound quite good. For TTS. I think its much better than the K3 comparing them. I prefer male voices, but i am used to Alexa so I guess they all use female voices. Not sure if that can be changed. She sounds fine though. I let her read a page of a historical mystery I am reading right now and it worked quite well. I am actually often turned off by audiobooks when there is too much "acting". I don't read like that in my head so I don't like it told to me like that either.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> While i do have BT earphones, I only use them for music, so I haven't tried the new voice view. Is it better than the old TTS (as it relates to the computerized male/female narrator)?


It is definitely better than the TTS earlier Kindles had, but there is only one voice (female American English, more or less the same as Alexa). I would like it if other voices could be installed as you can on Fire tablet, especially on this 
since it has ample storage.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I was able to pair (only with jabra since it doesnt pair with powerbeats) but now it looks like the only option is to read a word at a time.  how does it read a page?


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> I was able to pair (only with jabra since it doesnt pair with powerbeats) but now it looks like the only option is to read a word at a time. how does it read a page?


Once you have voice view on and the book open, you swipe diagonally down the whole page and it will begin reading it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine just starts reading the moment I open the book with the double tap. I didn't have to swipe. 

I guess its different when you turn it on when you are already in the book? I haven't tested that. I turned it on from home page and then opened it.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess I'll just hope my Voyage lasts another year - it's a refurb Amazon 'gave' me when my original Voyage went wonky after 11 months.  Since the battery life isn't great on the Voyage, I stayed away from the Oasis 2 as it is said to have even worse battery life.  I read a lot, so I'm already charging my Voyage every day or two.  I really wanted the size of the Oasis 2, and I wanted page turn buttons.  I had really been hoping for a Kindle I was just dying to have while waiting for the announcement of this year's offering -  I'll be wasting my hopes on something else now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still undecided as to whether I even need a PW4 but in the meantime I'm changing my order. 

I had originally automatically gone for the 4G model - I've always had these (well they were 3G) in the past as I spent a lot of time either at, or travelling to and from, work where I had no wi-fi access. But it occurs to me that now I'm retired I could manage with the wi-fi only - I can always use my phone as a hotspot in an 'emergency'.

Added to that is the fact that if you choose 4G, you HAVE to have the 32Gb model and you HAVE to have it without special offers. So you not only have to pay 60 quid extra for the 4G, you also have to pay 30 quid for the extra storage whether you want it or not and 10 quid to remove the SOs, whether you want to or not. That makes it a cool 100 quid more expensive - almost double the price for the "free" 4G.

They're no longer offering the 'pay over 5 months' option, but that's not a deal breaker considering the money I will save. I also think I'm more likely to keep this new Kindle if I'm paying a lot less for it.  

Also, as much as I love the official Amazon Kindle covers, and these are the bookstyle ones which I prefer, I'm going to hold out for a cheaper one, a Fintie maybe, which probably won't be long in coming out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Same is true in US -- at this time, if you want 4G, you have to get the larger amount of storage and no special offers. It is a significant extra amount and if you have ready access to Wifi, and/or a phone that can generate a a hotspot, it doesn't seem to make much sense to spend that extra money.

I'm also figuring on seeing what Fintie offers. Almost certainly will be less expensive than any of the Amazon models. They usually have more choices in color and design, too.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Fintie for my current Paperwhite (PW2) and I love it.

This is what it looks like:










Much nicer and richer color than any of the official Amazon offerings IMO.



clawdia said:


> I had really been hoping for a Kindle I was just dying to have while waiting for the announcement of this year's offering - I'll be wasting my hopes on something else now.


I know what you mean. I feel kind of lukewarm about this one too, and with my old PW2 *still* getting updates after five years, I'm tempted to wait another year too. With that said, the battery life on my PW2 isn't quite as strong as it used to be and there are other (very) minor issues, so I'm wondering if I should be ahead of the curve for once and get a new device before the old one completely breaks down?


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Mine just starts reading the moment I open the book with the double tap. I didn't have to swipe.
> 
> I guess its different when you turn it on when you are already in the book? I haven't tested that. I turned it on from home page and then opened it.


Interesting. I'm using my husbands basic Kindle and it never starts until I swipe and then to stop it I just touch the page anywhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> I'm in!


I'm rescinding my previous comment and sticking with my PW7. No home or page turn buttons are the deal killer for me.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Was really hoping for the "comfort night lighting" for this model, (or what ever they decide to call it).  But I like the waterproof and smaller form factor than Oasis 2.  I'm going to be away when it ships so needed to debate if I just waited till I got home on the 16th, or have it shipped to my mothers where I'll be.  Decided I will just have to deal with mom knowing I got a new kindle and have it shipped there as it will be more portable than the Oasis 2 when I'm out and about for most of my trip there.    

Plus I don't think I'd be able to stand knowing it was sitting at my house and I can't even get to it for a week and a half.  lol


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Atunah said:



> Mine just starts reading the moment I open the book with the double tap. I didn't have to swipe.
> 
> I guess its different when you turn it on when you are already in the book? I haven't tested that. I turned it on from home page and then opened it.





gaidinsgirl said:


> Once you have voice view on and the book open, you swipe diagonally down the whole page and it will begin reading it.


Thank you both for the input. It works now. Actually, depending on its response, I end up either doing the diagonal swipe or nothing is needed at all since it just starts reading. Can't explain the difference. Also, found out that Powerbeats 3 is NOT compatible with the Kindle, but the generic bluetooth earphones work. So strange.

My conclusion - Voiceview is just marginally better than TTS, so it isn't a heavy factor for me as far as features are concerned. In fact, because of the variables surrounding the BT connection working properly, I think I prefer using the corded earphones (with my old Keyboard or Touch) if ever I choose to use the computerized narration. Anyway, I hardly use TTS/VV. I just got curious about it since there was some discussion on this feature so I had to check it out for myself. HAve a good day my friends.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> I was able to pair (only with jabra since it doesnt pair with powerbeats) but now it looks like the only option is to read a word at a time. how does it read a page?


It will help to go through the VoiceView tutorial a couple of times, or if you have not used it for awhile. I think you need to 'swipe down with two fingers held together' to resume continuous reading, else it will just read what you touch.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The days seems to be gone when, if you didn't pre-order a new Kindle model within an hour of it being available, you'd end up having to wait days or even weeks longer than everyone else to get it - so once ordered, you didn't make any changes in case you slipped down the list.

I've cancelled /changed my order twice and just put in a fresh order today - and I'm still going to get it on release day. I suppose it's a good thing, but I kinda miss the excitement of the old days. I remember the uproar on KB when some people got their K3 (Kindle Keyboard) before others who had ordered it earlier, simply because of their location. 

Those were the days when a new Kindle was a real event and Amazon pretty much only sold one model at any one time (not counting the larger DXs). It's great that e-readers are now more mainstream devices and we have a lot more choice - but, as I said, it does somehow make it less special, less exciting.

LOL it's odd to be talking about e-readers as part of 'the good old days'.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the excitement is not there because there is nothing to be excited by (IMO). If you have an older Paperwhite or the basic, this is a great update.  If you already have the Voyage or the Oasis (or both), there is nothing new.  Sorry the new Paperwhite is waterproof and the Voyage is not.  The fact it has 5 lights sort of bothers me.  The Voyage has 10 and the Oasis has 12, if I remember right.  I wish Amazon had updated the Voyage.  That being said, I did order the Paperwhite.  It’s a new Kindle after all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> The days seems to be gone when, if you didn't pre-order a new Kindle model within an hour of it being available, you'd end up having to wait days or even weeks longer than everyone else to get it - so once ordered, you didn't make any changes in case you slipped down the list.
> 
> I've cancelled /changed my order twice and just put in a fresh order today - and I'm still going to get it on release day. I suppose it's a good thing, but I kinda miss the excitement of the old days. I remember the uproar on KB when some people got their K3 (Kindle Keyboard) before others who had ordered it earlier, simply because of their location.
> 
> ...


There's something to this, I think. Also, the first kindle was BEFORE tablets took off in any way. So it was definitely "something completely different". Nowadays, a lot of people, I think, feel like -- well, I can only afford one, so I'll get a tablet as it can do more and reading books is one of the things. They're not 'super-readers' for whom the eInk is a huge factor.

And there does come a point where there's only so much improvement they can do. At this point, with both eReaders and tablets, it's about adding little things that probably don't really matter to some people, so there's overall less excitement.

I'm also not sure they're about getting NEW kindle users at this point; I'm sure they'd be happy with that, but I think they're more about getting current users -- especially those still using a 2nd or 3rd generation device -- to upgrade to a current model. It's not even like tablets where new apps/software won't run on older devices so you kinda HAVE to get a new one to keep at status quo. Kindles, though, seem to keep going forever, so unless you're one of us who likes to have multiple devices ... let's just say I know a LOT of people who first got a kindle before 2010, and are still using that one because it works.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Still very happy with my Voyage. 

When I go to the comparison charts on Amazon, for Kindles, they arent listing Voyage.

I want to know if the new Paperwhite is lighter weight than Voyage. That's really the only thing that would tempt me...and it would need to be a noticeable difference. My Voyage battery life is also still good after, what...2 years? 3?

Otherwise, I dont see a need to go to the new PW.

(Very impressed with the battery life on my Fire HD 8 and Fire HD 10 too...cant believe I get so much use out of all these devices)


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I found the specs for the Voyage.  The weight is 6.3 oz for WiFi only and 6.6 oz for wi with 3g.  The dimensions are 6.4” x 4.5” x 0.30”.  That would make the Voyage just slightly smaller and lighter, but I do not know if it would be enough to really notice the difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Still very happy with my Voyage.
> 
> When I go to the comparison charts on Amazon, for Kindles, they arent listing Voyage.
> 
> ...


You can go to your old order for your Voyage and then link through to the original product page to see detailed specs. Best as I could tell, the new PW is very VERY close to the same size and weight -- power button, though, is at the bottom vs the back; and the new PW has, it appears, a flat back vs the beveled back of the Voyage.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I ordered one today.  I misplaced my Voyage and had to finish a book for book club on my Kindle 4.  The no lighting was horrid!  With the 6 months unlimited credit (I already pay for this) and the 25% off and $15 with turn in of my daughters k4, it was essentially $22 plus tax.  And I'll be able to use the text to speech to read my books in the car.  

And yes, I have found my Voyage!  I'll keep one by my bed and the other downstairs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A back up kindle is never a bad thing.  I have one that lives by my bed and another that spends most of its time next to my 'reading spot'. Then there's the one that goes with me EVERYWHERE in my purse. And a 'back up' that is, theoretically my husband's. The PW4 will be my 5th kindle* and I'll probably rotate some of the others around and maybe sell or give one of the others away.

*I say 5th, but it's probably more like the 10th kindle I've purchased over the last 10 years.  

eta: just realized I didn't count the other kindle registered to my account that is in the custody of my brother. So there are currently 5, and will soon be 6. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Back-up Kindles are important for me. The people who complain that their Kindle loses it's battery power when it sits in a drawer for two months probably don't need a back-up device.

Right now I have three Paperwhites. One was a gift. I've ordered the new Paperwhite so my sister can bring it to me in Mexico when she visits in January. One of my older Paperwhites will go to a friend who reads.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Backup kindles. I might have a few of those.  

If my husband read more on the old Paperwhite I would get him a new one. But he reads more on his tablets. I gave him my old paperwhite long time ago. Never liked that thing. It was the first one that came out so it doesn't have any of this new software. But for him its still enough. 

I have my O2, O1 and Voyage to rotate through and they are all over the house. Most used though is the new O2. 
I also have unlit ones like the new basic, old button basic, keyboard and course the K1.  . That one is more of a museum piece though at this point. It works, just very very slow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Backup kindles. I might have a few of those.
> 
> If my husband read more on the old Paperwhite I would get him a new one. But he reads more on his tablets. I gave him my old paperwhite long time ago. Never liked that thing. It was the first one that came out so it doesn't have any of this new software. But for him its still enough.
> 
> ...


Oh, but the original Kindle was such a cool thing when it first came out. Loved the silvery scrolly thing! And the packaging was awesome!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish I had kept my original Kindle.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> According to this Quora response, a 3GB Kindle could hold 6000 books....
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-books-can-I-download-onto-my-Kindle
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure on the accuracy of the estimates. My kindle has a little over 1500 books and only has a little over 300 MB Space left. I've read reports that say it will hold 3,000 on the current PW3, but I'm just past half that and basically full.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I preordered a few weeks ago when it was announced. It didn't have everything I was hoping for (was hoping for some sort of comfortlight system because I'm curious), but I figured they may reserve the waterproof for the Oasis, so I was pleasantly surprise. It was my #1 wishlist item for an e-reader. I won't use audio much, if at all, but I was happy they updated it for the people that will. I'm curious  on the screen difference with some of the changes. I don't think I will be able to get into the inverted text much but who knows.

I was happy they doubled the size for only 10.00 more. I'm almost out of room. I didn't go for the 32 GB since I was being cheap, but also I'm not going to load audiobooks, comics or graphic novels on it, so I should be able to stretch out the room as needed.

I have a PW3 that I'll keep as a backup device. I didn't own a Voyage or Oasis, just a 2nd Generation Fire (that I use for color books, comics, cookbooks, etc.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> eta: just realized I didn't count the other kindle registered to my account that is in the custody of my brother. So there are currently 5, and will soon be 6. I think I may have a problem.


Yeah, I think there are a few of us with that problem. As the proud owner of a KTouch, a PW1, a PW2, 2 Voyages, a DXG and soon to arrive PW4 I can relate. Probably just as well I gave away my K2, K3 and original white DX back in the day or I'd have 10.  Good job I never liked the Basic or the Oasis!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I decided to trade in a 2013 Paperwhite (I'm currently using a 2015 Paperwhite) and use the offer of 25% off on a new Paperwhite plus a $25 gift card. The trade-in was accepted, and the gift card was posted to my account, but when I went to place my order, the 25% discount wasn't applied. 

I just spent over an hour talking to customer service. The first person I spoke to was very polite, but seemed completely unable to understand the difference between a $25 gift card and 25% off of an item. She kept insisting that, since I had received the $25 gift card, the offer was complete. 

She finally switched me to someone else, who was more helpful. After a lengthy discussion, during which she conferred with her supervisor, she told me there was some kind of technical glitch. She told me to place the order without the 25% discount, but that when the order shipped on 11/7, she would process a refund to my card in the amount of the discount. She did follow up with an email stating all of this, and including the exact amount of the refund due, so I'm hopeful this will happen. I think this was the longest customer service call I've ever had with Amazon.


----------



## jamesmm88 (Oct 30, 2018)

bummer! no buttons


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*New Fintie cases for the 2018 Paperwhite*

Not in love with any of the colors, and none are yet eligible for Prime. My last Fintie case definitely had free Prime shipping, so I'm not sure what's up with these.

They range from $10.99 to $12.99 + $4.99 shipping.

*Premium Lightweight PU Leather Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake*

 

*Slim Fit Vertical Multi-Viewing Stand Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake*

 

*Book Style Vegan Leather Shockproof Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake *

 

I like the two on the bottom the best, but I wish we had more options. I assume they're coming...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It may be they're not even _made_ yet -- in other words, they plan on offering covers, but until they have a device in hand and can make the molds, they can't produce the product. So all they're showing now is some of their more popular options from previous kindles.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It may be they're not even _made_ yet -- in other words, they plan on offering covers, but until they have a device in hand and can make the molds, they can't produce the product. So all they're showing now is some of their more popular options from previous kindles.


While that is certainly plausible, they're promising stock as early as November 7th (PW4 release day) for a couple of them and November 9th for the rest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> While that is certainly plausible, they're promising stock as early as November 7th (PW4 release day) for a couple of them and November 9th for the rest.


That would be very surprising -- unless they have got an advance version. i suppose they could have gotten their hands on one if they were a pre-reviewer like the tech blogs . . ..

I'll probably wait to order a cover until there are more options anyway.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

nikkidog said:


> I found the specs for the Voyage. The weight is 6.3 oz for WiFi only and 6.6 oz for wi with 3g. The dimensions are 6.4" x 4.5" x 0.30". That would make the Voyage just slightly smaller and lighter, but I do not know if it would be enough to really notice the difference.


Thanks very much! The weight means alot to me, I read mine with no cover and keep it in a sleeve.

I dont need waterproof so I dont think I need to upgrade to the new PW. I'll keep an eye here tho, and see what people think.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CS said:


> Not in love with any of the colors, and none are yet eligible for Prime. My last Fintie case definitely had free Prime shipping, so I'm not sure what's up with these.
> 
> They range from $10.99 to $12.99 + $4.99 shipping.
> 
> I like the two on the bottom the best, but I wish we had more options. I assume they're coming...


I have the Tree of Life cover for my HD Fire 8 and I love it. The feel/texture is very nice and the colors are brilliant.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can go to your old order for your Voyage and then link through to the original product page to see detailed specs. Best as I could tell, the new PW is very VERY close to the same size and weight -- power button, though, is at the bottom vs the back; and the new PW has, it appears, a flat back vs the beveled back of the Voyage.


Thanks Ann.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I've spent all day looking at covers but most makers aren't making them yet. Discouraging. I was hoping for something with water, like an update for this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074V4L48B/?coliid=IL71JAII6P7Q7&colid=33J3X7DH7UJY5&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Or

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paperwhite-Case-Monstek-Versions/dp/B07CJDS34C/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1541374085&sr=8-21&keywords=paperwhite+water+case

I'm going to wait until something like that is available. I'm picky on my cases artwork. Was hoping to be able to get it about time the paperwhite gets here but...

I'm considering getting a protective sleeve as well. That may be enough for the time being and should work with the case. I keep it in my purse and it slides around all the time. The case eventually gets scratched.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> *Premium Lightweight PU Leather Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake*


New colors/designs were added to the *Fintie* cases, along with Prime shipping, but the price seems to have been bumped up a bit too.

   

Still none that I love, but the Tree design from my original post is nice (if a bit loud).

I hope more colors/designs are still coming...

The other types of cases from my original post don't have any added colors/designs, and are also a lot less appealing IMO. This type of case is what I had for the PW2 and what I prefer because it seems like the lightest and most attractive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS, I started a thread in accessories -- I found a couple other manufacturers as well and posted there.


----------

